# Hi... to all ...



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard Ranger! Thats a nice grill you picked up!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Welcome Ranger.  That big boy should do a lot for you.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Welcome Ranger!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Got a pic of the new rig? 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Got a pic of the new rig? 8-[


It will just temp you Puff. 8-[


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :-k


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops............... Tempt.
My bad (fingers).


----------



## cleglue (May 10, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## john pen (May 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard, we love pics !!


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought you meant :!:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to but, I got nailed by Nick earlier and I was lookin' for payback.  Then Finney came along...  :grin:  Sorry....


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to but, I got nailed by Nick earlier and I was lookin' for payback.  Then Finney came along...  :grin:  Sorry.... [/quote:38q5wayh]
Everybody makes mistakes :!:


----------



## DaleP (May 10, 2006)

Welcome Ranger, you bought a Weber so Im sure you will be happy with it.

Hey Puff, Knot everyone makes masteaks. :razz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2006)

This is a tough crowd! My fat fingers hit the wrong keys all the time! Sure wish we had spell check here!


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Welcome Ranger, you bought a Weber so Im sure you will be happy with it.
> 
> Hey Puff, Knot everyone makes masteaks. :razz:


How do ma' be cookin' her steak's? :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":11ak4jnm]This is a tough crowd! My fat fingers hit the wrong keys all the time! Sure wish we had spell check here!



have you tried spellcheck.net.  i've used it a couple of times.[/quote:11ak4jnm]
How do you spell that? 8-[


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*How do you spell that?* 8-[[/quote:3cr0lfo9]
*"T" "H" "A" "T"*


 :badpoke:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2006)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 12, 2006)

Good score on the Summit. I have a new B4 and love it. Yours will make you smile every time you take the cover off :!:


----------

